# Lost Prophets @ Reading



## antony_Dannatt (Jun 3, 2008)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/music/festivals/readingandleeds/2010/artists/lostprophets/

I forgot Just how much I love thes guys, listened to this 5 times since they played on friday...................Awesome! (don't reckon the mrs can take it anymore though) :lol:


----------

